# Duocast - 1590BB Build



## music6000 (Nov 24, 2020)

A Great Sounding Pedal!
Mods: Toggle Switch with Leads, PCB filed to suit!
           Trimmers to the opposite side of PCB.
           16mm Right Angle PCB Pots shortened.


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 24, 2020)

Nice idea putting the trims like that.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 24, 2020)

Really slick! Love it


----------



## Gordo (Nov 24, 2020)

Damn fine build and equally cool photos.  The reflections on the inside of the chassis alone are worth the price of admission...


----------



## twebb6778 (Nov 24, 2020)

That looks great!

What mini pots did you use for the trimpots? I'd love to do that for a few builds.


----------



## Barry (Nov 24, 2020)

Nice and clever trick with the trimmers!


----------



## music6000 (Nov 25, 2020)

twebb6778 said:


> That looks great!
> 
> What mini pots did you use for the trimpots? I'd love to do that for a few builds.


These have been available since around 2006
The Knob is captured by a claw style and can be unclipped from the Trimmer if needed.
i used them in my Barber Small Fry Burn Unit build also.





						Tater Tot
					

This was recent & listed on the old Forum & lost. A great Versatile Pedal! Used 3362 Internal Trimmers with Knobs for Bass, Mids & Presence. Mods:  Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				






			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Bourns/3362P-1-102TLF?qs=%2Fha2pyFadui1mc7yvhZDzHRYg9DiWxuwUe3gXgzNEJxovSTodoQuSi6445IZ5kBV


----------



## music6000 (Nov 25, 2020)

Barry said:


> Nice and clever trick with the trimmers!


Yes, They work as Gain Cut controls as you rotate Clockwise being Flipped but very handy on top!


----------



## twebb6778 (Nov 25, 2020)

music6000 said:


> These have been available since around 2006
> The Knob is captured by a claw style and can be unclipped from the Trimmer if needed.
> i used them in my Barber Small Fry Burn Unit build also.
> 
> ...


Very cool! Thanks!


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 17, 2021)

@music6000 - great job on this. Is this in a regular 1590bb or a bbm/s? Thanks


----------



## music6000 (Mar 17, 2021)

It's a regular 1590BB, I had to modify all the pot legs to get it lower into the enclosure to be able to use those external Trimmers!
I had to fit the Toggle switch offboard to the side with leads as it is too high which required some filing of the PCB.
I've built in excess of 200 + pedals so unless you know what your doing, Use the Deeper Box!


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 20, 2021)

@music6000 - thanks. I bought a regular BB without realising so I think I will get another enclosure.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 20, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> @music6000 - thanks. I bought a regular BB without realising so I think I will get another enclosure.


The reason for the deeper box is the Transformer sits too high using standard right angle PCB Pots & toggle switch.


----------



## TheSin (Mar 21, 2021)

music6000 said:


> The reason for the deeper box is the Transformer sits too high using standard right angle PCB Pots & toggle switch.


I’m gonna give this a shot in a BB. I just gotta find something better to trim those pot legs down with. Great looking build!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 21, 2021)

TheSin said:


> I’m gonna give this a shot in a BB. I just gotta find something better to trim those pot legs down with. Great looking build!


If your not OCD about being central, Offset PCB Drill temp to the left to give you more clearance for toggle switch fitment like mine without filing edge of PCB!
I used a Dremel with Cut Off Disc to modify pot legs, Sealed pots with tape so no metal dust gets in!


----------



## TheSin (Mar 22, 2021)

music6000 said:


> If your not OCD about being central, Offset PCB Drill temp to the left to give you more clearance for toggle switch fitment like mine without filing edge of PCB!
> I used a Dremel with Cut Off Disc to modify pot legs, Sealed pots with tape so no metal dust gets in!


OCD would get the best of me I’m afraid. What I may do is mount it the on side of enclosure somewhere. Thanks for the info!


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 22, 2021)

TheSin said:


> OCD would get the best of me I’m afraid. What I may do is mount it the on side of enclosure somewhere. Thanks for the info!


It can probably go in between the foot switches?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 22, 2021)

TheSin said:


> OCD would get the best of me I’m afraid. What I may do is mount it the on side of enclosure somewhere. Thanks for the info!


Between the power jack & Input jack is where I would mount it, make sure you use a short lever, you can screw the toggle inside nut out so it keeps nice and flush on outer nut thread, That way it wont foul right angle Audio Jacks!


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice work! Very clean!


----------



## jcrews (Mar 26, 2021)

music6000 said:


> A Great Sounding Pedal!
> Mods: Toggle Switch with Leads, PCB filed to suit!
> Trimmers to the opposite side of PCB.
> 16mm Right Angle PCB Pots shortened.
> ...


This is super cool.  Just out of curiosity....  If I wasn't aiming to get the trims on the outside, would it be feasible to move the transformer offboard (between the foot switches) and still pack in in a regular 1590bb?  SHouldn't need to shave the pot lugs down or relocate the toggle?  I really like the idea of a regular depth box and I can't see 6 wires and a glob of hot glue to hold the thing down all that much in the way of extra work.... some of those larger electrolytics looks pretty tall.... maybe those need to be wired in leaning or something.


----------

